# What Happened To My Water??



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

This little Southern Girl is a bit confused about what happened to her water, she was swimming in it just last week. Sweet thing. 

P.S. Don't worry, we didn't let her go out any further on the ice, it was so thin it would have broken right away!


----------

